# safe paint on aquarium decoration?



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

i have this aquarium decoration in my 2.5 gal tank.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12243428&lmdn=Fish+Decor

and lately the paint has gotten bubbly (like paint bubbles, im terrible at descriptions). and when i recently cleaned out the tank there was a lot of white-ish residue in the tank. now mind you i have a white betta in there and he has been tail biting recently, but i also question if thats the reason why. because after cleaning out his tank and not putting the decoration back in, my fish is very lethargic. could this decoration be making him sick?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Definitely a possiblity*

I have a lot of decorations that I don't like. I didn't buy them though. 

The ones geared to kids seem to be made with crappier type materials. Some members have mentioned the sponge bob ones have caused problems. 

If you seen any of my pictures, I have a orange octopus decoration and before it was removed I noticed this weird slimy cloudy fungus looking stuff on the outside. 

I rinsed orange octopus & left him on the windowsill for close to a week now, so it's dried out. But I'm not a big fan of it. 

If your elephant is peeling, remove it. 

I also have a dinky castle tower in the sorority that had a little bubble, so I touched it and now that section is peeling. I already chipped the bottom of it using a pair of pliers to break off some sharp bits, but now that the thing is peeling, it's another reason for me to leave it at the town community shelf.

Last time I dropped off all these really low end plastic plants, and someone grabbed.

I also had a miss piggy, half a treasure chest air stone, some pink castle with really sharp residue on the inside (but broke the castle one day when I ricocheted a plastic bottle I was trying to toss in the recycling bin.)


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah, i think im going to just leave it out of his tank, i only put it in there because my fish's name is Horton and i thought it would be ironic. but better safe than sorry!


----------



## Katie2783 (Jul 9, 2012)

I had the same thing just happen to me with a Buddha decoration I bought from petsmart. The bumps looked like white fungus when it was in the water but when I took it out you could see the bumps were actually like paint bubbles on the decoration. I gently cleaned it was a tooth brush. The paint chipped away on a couple bumps though so I'm guessing I shouldn't put mine back in the tank either. There goes $13...


----------

